# help for metronome



## soundlover

Good evening to everyone!How do I use the metronome?I know that I have to write the number that the note indicates, note=80 so I write 80 on the metronome.then I hear tik-tok.
I have full notes,half notes and I know the value and the relation between them but now I must learn to play according to the tik tok 
I play the flute and try to learn by my self..


----------



## hreichgott

Depends which note is supposed to equal 80. If it's a quarter note=80, then set the metronome at 80 and expect one tik per quarter note, two tiks per half note. The metronome is supposed to keep you from speeding up or slowing down.

Teachers vary, but I recommend metronome as a check only. I don't like students to play with the metronome habitually, except for basic exercises like scales and broken chords. It is useful to see if you started and finished at the same tempo though.


----------



## soundlover

thank you so much for the answer.It was really useful and I understand that I must use the metronome,at least for the beggining because I tend to speed up as sooon as I feel that I play the piece quite well.


----------



## obwan

first wind up the metronome. 
second set the metronome to the desired tempo.
third remove the stoper to let the pendulum sway.


----------



## KateSmith

What type of metronome do u use?


----------

